# Aquarium



## BELEROFON17 (Apr 7, 2022)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

L'avenir de la d&#233;co, pc de salon et de bureautique. 0DB. Un jolie pc connect&#233; a un &#233;cran de salon.


----------



## pcminirace (Apr 12, 2022)

Hello, I have not scored your case because I don´t know if the PC works. That works?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 20, 2022)

That would be immersed in mineral oil? Bear in mind as the oil reaches maximum heat capacity, your temperatures may spike. Looks great though!

Some potential issues are discussed here and here.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 21, 2022)

love it !, best min/oil mod ive seen yet. well done bud.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> That would be immersed in mineral oil? Bear in mind as the oil reaches maximum heat capacity, your temperatures may spike. Looks great though!
> 
> Some potential issues are discussed here and here.



Its a fairly low powered system though.

Ryzen 5 1500X & 1050Ti


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 21, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its a fairly low powered system though.
> 
> Ryzen 5 1500X & 1050Ti


Fair enough


----------



## BELEROFON17 (Apr 21, 2022)

pcminirace said:


> Bonjour, je n’ai pas noté votre cas car je ne sais pas si le PC fonctionne. Ça marche?


salut il fonctionne très bien depuis plus d’un an



Count von Schwalbe said:


> c’est un pc de bureautique et un tous petit peux de jeux soft


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Apr 21, 2022)

BELEROFON17 said:


> salut il fonctionne très bien depuis plus d’un an


Nice! If you are interested, here is another aquarium build.


----------



## pcminirace (Apr 22, 2022)

BELEROFON17 said:


> salut il fonctionne très bien depuis plus d'un an





Resultados de traducción​Bon, si ça marche, c'est super original. Ici vous avez mon 10. Santé et république.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 22, 2022)

Should submerge a portable display in the back of the tank adhered to it that can display a slide show of fish video's or that old retro aquarium screen saver. That or stream moonlight to it and play sub nautica while looking at it for the "immersion" factor.


----------



## BELEROFON17 (Aug 22, 2022)

ne pas mètre d’écran dans l’aquarium mais derrière oui pour faire un diaporama, mettre des faux poissons c’est mieux


----------

